# It's So Hard Being A Woman...



## chocolat79 (Feb 28, 2020)

In lots of men are trash news: 

*



			‘She can’t say no’: the Ugandan men demanding to be breastfed
		
Click to expand...

*


> *
> A study is looking into the coercive practice in Uganda, amid calls for the government to address the issue
> 
> Jane’s* husband likes breast milk. “He says he likes the taste of it, and that it helps him in terms of his health. He feels good afterwards,” said the 20-year-old from Uganda, who has a six-month-old baby.
> ...


*

*


----------



## NijaG (Feb 28, 2020)

SMDH!!!

I have heard about the properties of breast milk. Years ago when looking at some exercise/nutrition forum, I stumble upon a thread in the male body builders section and they talked about some quality of breast milk and how they pursued some of CL and some other sites of mothers who sold their excess milk (usually they were selling to other women who for some reason couldn’t or weren’t producing enough of their own, but didn’t want to use formula).


----------



## janaq2003 (Feb 28, 2020)

Jane's husband is sick


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Feb 28, 2020)

Literally sucking the life out of their partner. Its assault if she dont want it.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 28, 2020)

Can’t imagine a grown man sucking at my breast for an hour. How does he not feel infantilized?


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 28, 2020)

Good grief that has to be extremely annoying for the women


----------



## chocolat79 (Feb 28, 2020)

I can't with these men acting entitled.  I'm actually more than appalled that these fools are literally taking milk from the baby and some of these women have to give the baby formula. This is utterly despicable!


----------



## Sosoothing (Feb 28, 2020)

chocolat79 said:


> I can't with these men acting entitled.  I'm actually more than appalled that these fools are literally taking milk from the baby and some of these women have to give the baby formula. This is utterly despicable!



May I have the link to this story please?


----------



## chocolat79 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sosoothing said:


> May I have the link to this story please?


Here you go: https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...y-no-the-men-who-take-breast-milk-from-babies


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 28, 2020)

One man told the researchers: “When breastfeeding, I feel like I’m being looked after like a child, and this becomes addictive. I feel like a prince.”

Health professionals, including midwives and nutritionists, told researchers about cases where babies had to be given formula milk because partners wanted the breast milk, and where women came to clinic with infected or bitten nipples caused by a man suckling. There are also risks to babies of cross-infection from the man’s saliva.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 28, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Can’t imagine a grown man sucking at my breast for an hour. *How does he not feel infantilized*?


That's what they want to feel to the detriment of their own infants.

One man told the researchers: “When breastfeeding, I feel like I’m being looked after like a child, and this becomes addictive. I feel like a prince.”
~~~~~~~~~
There is a serious disconnect in associating treated like a child with being treated like a prince in an environment where you are stealing food from children.


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 28, 2020)

I hate men.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 28, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> I hate men.


Yep.  They suck.


----------



## nyeredzi (Feb 28, 2020)

I want to beat them.


----------



## intellectualuva (Feb 28, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> I hate men.



My first thought as I kept scrolling. I was like geez....its getting worse and worse. A man who only feels like a prince when stealing food needed for his infant suckling from his wife/mama. smh. 

I may be able to understand if this was fetish that the wife was into as well or the women were getting paid for their breastmilk. But no...its just one more expectation of men for the women in their culture giving them the same ole nothing in return. We can't even say they're getting protection and provision because depending on the culture...they aren't.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Feb 28, 2020)

I am speechless...


----------



## discodumpling (Feb 29, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Yep.  They suck.



Literally.


----------

